# UPDATE, AD SAYS NO LONGER AVAILABLE FREE SR. Golden SF/Bay area on Clist List



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

PLEASE HELP .. Another Goldie advertised on CL as free to a good home. Gorgeous 10 year old Golden boy "Kobe" needs to find a new loving home. If you can help, *please contact the poster at 707-330-5275. Kobe is located in Fairfield, CA. PLEASE don't contact the owner to abuse them. This will only hinder this boy's chances of finding a safe forever home.*_
_

*UPDATE: Ad has been updated, says this Golden is NO LONGER AVAILABLE.

Friends of Golden Retrievers on FB, following posted



Update on kobe. .he is being surrendered to ngrr....

Click to expand...


*
GOLDEN RETREIVER,























ANSWERS TO THE NAME, KOBE
WHY WAIT WHEN YOU CAN HAVE A DOG NOW
NICE TEN YEAR OLD GOLDEN RETREIVER, FREE
TO NICE HOME. SHOTS, ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL WITH KIDS
NICE HOME/FAMILY DOG. COULD BE ASSIST DOG, ALSO GOOD WATCH DOG

CALL FOR MORE INFORMATION
YOUNG AT 707/330-5275


*Contacting CA GR RESCUES FOR THIS BOY!*

ETA: Contacted a GRF member from this area to contact poster and give them GR Rescue info also.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just called... Sounds like an older man. He said he had just heard from a Golden Retriever rescue, so I didn't ask too many questions. I didn't ask if he was going to turn the dog over to the rescue. I didn't want to irritate him. Just said, "I hope you find the right home for him. The rescue is great and they can help you a lot."

I said he looks very sweet and the man said, yes he is. I hope he gets a good home soon!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

So sad.  I hope he contacts the rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful dog*

Praying the man will let the rescue have him-he is a beauty and looks so sweet!


----------

